# Dead Rising 3: Steam-Version offenbar nicht in Deutschland aktivierbar



## Gast1669461003 (3. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dead Rising 3: Steam-Version offenbar nicht in Deutschland aktivierbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dead Rising 3: Steam-Version offenbar nicht in Deutschland aktivierbar


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. August 2014)

Fänd ich ziemlich blöde, sollen sie es wie bei Dead Island machen, man kann es in Deutschland nicht kaufen, aber aktivieren und zocken.
Auf den Konsolen kann man es ja auch in Deutschland spielen.

Wird Zeit, dass sich in deutschland endlich mal was an den Gesetzen tut.


----------



## smooth1980 (3. August 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon das Ich die Dead Rising Reihe schon immer schrottig fand wäre es nicht gut wenn sich sowas bei anderen Spielen wiederholen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2014)

Wird doch langsam Mode. Nachdem Wolfenstein TNO damit angefangen hat, macht Dead Rising 3 weiter und das wird wohl (leider) nicht das letzte Game sein, was mit so einem Blödsinn ausgestattet wird.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. August 2014)

Also kann ich es mir auch nicht giften lassen? Ganz große Klasse -.- 
Ich hasse dieses, was das Digitale betrifft, rückständige Land ._.


----------



## Gemar (3. August 2014)

Schöne neue DRM-Welt, dank Steam & Co. Retail Versionen sind bei den meisten Publishern ja "out".
Da haben Konsoleros die Nase vorn und bestellen einfach im Ausland.


----------



## Gringar (3. August 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Dead Rising 3 ist, worum es dort geht, und hatte bis heute nicht davon gehört, diese ewige indiziererei geht mir aber echt auf den Sack. Genau wie die Zensur in Spielen.


----------



## Atuan (3. August 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass sich in deutschland endlich mal was an den Gesetzen tut.


Die Gesetze sind glasklar. Wenn das Spiel indiziert ist, darf es nicht beworben werden und Minderjährigen nicht zugänglich sein (quasi Verkauf "unter der Ladentheke"). Der Besitz und Erwerb indizierter Titel ist nicht verboten. Wenn ein Publisher sich dazu entschließt, die Aktivierung in Deutschland zu verbieten, ist das sein persönliches Elend. Das hat nichts mehr mit den Gesetzen zu tun, sondern ist ein klarer Fall von "übers Ziel hinausgeschossen".


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. August 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Die Gesetze sind glasklar. Wenn das Spiel indiziert ist, darf es nicht beworben werden und Minderjährigen nicht zugänglich sein (quasi Verkauf "unter der Ladentheke"). Der Besitz und Erwerb indizierter Titel ist nicht verboten. Wenn ein Publisher sich dazu entschließt, die Aktivierung in Deutschland zu verbieten, ist das sein persönliches Elend. Das hat nichts mehr mit den Gesetzen zu tun, sondern ist ein klarer Fall von "übers Ziel hinausgeschossen".


Dass die Gesetze in der Hinsicht eindeutig sind bestreitet auch niemand, ändert nix daran, dass es Zeit wird, dass sie modernisiert werden, denn die meisten davon stammen noch aus der Anfangszeit der Digitalisierung.
Das Werbeverbot und der gezwungene Verkauf unter der Ladentheke gehören abgeschafft, Zigaretten und Alkohol werden auch überall offen beworben und verkauft, obwohl sie nicht für Minderjährige sind.

Wenn das weg ist, werden auch die Publisher und Steam freier agieren, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Kerusame (3. August 2014)

nur um kurz als arsch da zu stehen: wie schön es doch ist in österreich zu wohnen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man sich eine US-IP verpasst oder wenn man das Ding von einem österreichischen Kumpel aktivieren lässt? Das sollte doch klappen, oder? 

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum man so etwas als Publisher macht. Deutschland hat den größten PC Spielemarkt und wenn man schon extra eine PC Version macht und diese dann nicht hier verkauft, das ist doch ein Riesen-Eigentor.


----------



## Sanador (3. August 2014)

Ach, wenn es genauso ist wie bei Wolfenstein, dann kann man es ganz einfach umgehen, ohne dabei bei jedem Start eine VPN aktivieren zu müssen.
Ich sag nur Accountverknüpfung...


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2014)

Dann startet das Spiel aber afaik nicht. Es sei denn Steam ist offline. Und was geschieht, wenn Steam online ist ist die nächste Frage. Bei Wolfenstein kanns eine Cut-Version aus der Uncut machen. Aber was geschieht mit einem Spiel wo es eine Prohibition gibt und kein deutsches Pendant ? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man sich eine US-IP verpasst oder wenn man das Ding von einem österreichischen Kumpel aktivieren lässt? Das sollte doch klappen, oder?
> 
> Ich frage mich allerdings, warum man so etwas als Publisher macht. Deutschland hat den größten PC Spielemarkt und wenn man schon extra eine PC Version macht und diese dann nicht hier verkauft, das ist doch ein Riesen-Eigentor.



Wegen der USK die mit ihren Vorstellungen immer noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist.


----------



## Sanador (3. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann startet das Spiel aber afaik nicht. Es sei denn Steam ist offline. Und was geschieht, wenn Steam online ist ist die nächste Frage. Bei Wolfenstein kanns eine Cut-Version aus der Uncut machen. Aber was geschieht mit einem Spiel wo es eine Prohibition gibt und kein deutsches Pendant ? Keine Ahnung.


Das Stimmt nicht!
Steam kann online bleiben und das Spiel wird nicht geschnitten...mein Gott, man bekommt sogar die Achievements.


----------



## batesvsronin (3. August 2014)

ein fetter fetter Nachteil an Steam... gerade betrifft mich das bei dem Spiel nicht, aber das ist schon beängstigend für die Zukunft. Man wird quasi gezwungen Pirat zu werden...


----------



## UthaSnake (3. August 2014)

Na dann wirds es halt Patchs/Crakcs geben, dass man das Spiel gar nicht erst über Steam starten braucht!
Aber okay, ich kanns verstehen das es für Erwachsene in Deutschland verboten wird,
immerhin durften wir schon uncut den Necromorphs die Gliedmaßen abtrennen und den menschlichen gegnern die übe vom Kpf schießen! Ganz zu schweigen von GTA, wo wir ohne jegliche Bestrafung (bis auf verschiedene "Wanted Level" Menschen erschießen, verprügeln, in die Luft sprengen und überfahren können. Oder man siehe Hitman Absolution wo es kein Problem ist einen Menschen zu erwürgen, erstechen, vergiften, erschießen, totschlagen und anschließend durch die Gegend zu schleifen!
Auch wenn wir mal auf die Filme schauen:
Nach knapp 30 Jahren(!) dürfen wir uns endlich einen Kultfilm (von 1974) uncut geben - hurra! 
...
Da kann man es doch durch nachvollziehen, dass die USK sagt: "Was? Dead Rising 3 in Deutschland? Dieses sich selbst nicht ernst nehmende Fun-Splatter-Game? Nee, davon bekommen unsere erwachsenen Bürger Alpträume! Das können wir nun wirklich nicht erlauben!!!"
>.<
Hmm...nun, dann möchte ich bitte, dass jedes neue Need for Speed bitte auch ein USK 18 erhällt (oder gleich eingezogen wird) und das die Bürger dieses Landes nicht mehr mit 16 anfangen dürfen, Auto zu fahren.
Denn immerhin dürfen sie in dem Alter auch Bier trinken!
Bier, Autos und ein Autorennspiel das "gewalthaltiges" bzw. völlig unrealistisch Fahrverhalten zeigt....SHIT!
...
In Deutschland erwachsen zu sein, ist wie,
als wenn der größte Fratz im Kindergarten schreit "Ich bin aber schon groß!" 
(vielleicht...aber bemuttert wirste du trotzdem. Und leg das Spielzeug(!) weg, das ist nichts für dich!)


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. August 2014)

Tja wird das spiel halt geentert  

Per Hamachi lässt sich eventuell sogar der Online Modus mit nem Kumpel zocken


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn man sich eine US-IP verpasst oder wenn man das Ding von einem österreichischen Kumpel aktivieren lässt? Das sollte doch klappen, oder?



Ist eigentlich ziemlich simpel in Deutschland an ein indiziertes Spiel zu gelangen   

1. Gib in Google "Steam Store UK" ein

2. Kauf ein Spiel via Paysafe_Card    / wenn man nach dem Wohnort gefragt wird, GB als solchen bestätigen   ( nur bei Bankeinzahlungen checkt Steam, dass man nicht in GB hockt)

So hat's bei mir bei "Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition" funktioniert

bei "Wolfenstein" , "Dead Island" oder "Dead Rising 3" müsste man noch folgendendes machen

3. Proxy aktivieren, um das Spiel zu aktivieren, bzw. um es im Falle von WS oder DR3 generell zu spielen....



Man braucht also keinen Kumpel , der einem das Spiel aus dem Ausland beschafft...

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch auf diverse Key-Stores (MMOGA, Kinguin usw.) zurückgreifen, die sind meist deutlich billiger als Steam selbst


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wegen der USK die mit ihren Vorstellungen immer noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist.


Die USK hat keine Vorstellungen, die setzt nur die Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers um.


----------



## MadFox80 (3. August 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> ein fetter fetter Nachteil an Steam... gerade betrifft mich das bei dem Spiel nicht, aber das ist schon beängstigend für die Zukunft. Man wird quasi gezwungen Pirat zu werden...



Sehe ich auch so, denn als Konsolenspieler bestelle ich mir es einfach im Ausland, bin dadurch also noch ein anstaendiger Buerger und ein PC-Spieler muss sich etwas in die graue Zone bewegen .
Wird Zeit, dass sich da etwas aendert!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. August 2014)

Es geht hier ja nicht nur um eine "normale" indizierung, sondern das Spiel wurde auf die B Liste gesetzt, sprich es darf in D gar nicht mehr verkauft werden. 
Aber ihr dürft das Spiel natürlich besitzen. Ihr könnt auch andere Spiele, die auf der B Liste stehen, wie z.B. L4D2, uncut in GB oder so bestellen und bekommt das ohne Probleme geliefert. Was Valve bzw. der entsprechende Publisher hier macht ist im Endeffekt vorrauseilender Gehorsam. Dieser Regionlock wäre vom Gesetzgeber her nicht nötig, da man die Spiele ja besitzen darf. Man darf sie nur nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Maddi20 (3. August 2014)

Ohne witz, es wird definitiv Piraterie gefördert. Viele Leute fangen durch sowas überhaupt erst an sich Gedanken zu machen wie sie über Umwege an ein spiel herankommen und die Internet Suchmaschinen entsprechend zu nutzen, was sie andernfalls nie getan hätten. Richtig richtig richtig arm diese Gesetzgebung!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. August 2014)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> Ohne witz, es wird definitiv Piraterie gefördert. Viele Leute fangen durch sowas überhaupt erst an sich Gedanken zu machen wie sie über Umwege an ein spiel herankommen und die Internet Suchmaschinen entsprechend zu nutzen, was sie andernfalls nie getan hätten. Richtig richtig richtig arm diese Gesetzgebung!



Wie gesagt, die Gesetzgebung hindert dich nicht daran, das Spiel ganz legal im Ausland zu erwerben. Was da im Moment geschieht, geht über die Gesetzgebung hinaus.


----------



## Wamboland (3. August 2014)

Und das ist mMn falsch. Auch wenn mich das Spiel nicht interessiert - diese Regionlocks sind müll. Wenn ich 18 bin sollte ich das Spiel auch aktivieren können.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (4. August 2014)

wos das prob über proxy aktivieren gg


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Gesetzgebung hindert dich nicht daran, das Spiel ganz legal im Ausland zu erwerben. Was da im Moment geschieht, geht über die Gesetzgebung hinaus.



Wieso sollte ich ein Produkt erwerben das ich nicht nutzen kann? Sowas von Hirnrissig diese Gesetzgebung ._.


----------



## lurchie85 (4. August 2014)

Bringt aber leider nicht sehr viel, wenn ich jedesmal wieder den Proxi aktivieren muss wenn ich das Spiel starten will. Außerdem kannst du es nicht an einen deutschen Steam Acc binden, und Steam wäre in diesen Fall sogar berechtigt dazu deinen Acc zu sperren da du gegen Ihre AGB´s verstoßen hast.

Wenn du es also nicht für die Xbox One hast, hat man als deutscher Spieler keine andere Chance als sich das game illegal zu laden... was meiner Ansicht nach schon traurig genug ist das man so gegängelt wird und eigentlich das tun muss was die Spieleindustrie probiert zu verhindern...


----------



## Briareos (4. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich ein Produkt erwerben das ich nicht nutzen kann? Sowas von Hirnrissig diese Gesetzgebung ._.


Der Gesetzgeber verbietet dir als Volljährigen keinesfalls den legalen Erwerb im Ausland und deinen Besitz/Nutzung hier in Deutschland.
Der Publisher verbietet dir das Spiel hier in Deutschland zu kaufen ... und leider verbietet er dir auch das Spiel hier in Deutschland zu nutzen. Das liegt aber nicht an der Gesetzgebung per se, sondern an den Restriktionen, die der Publisher selber setzt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich ein Produkt erwerben das ich nicht nutzen kann? Sowas von Hirnrissig diese Gesetzgebung ._.


Es ist wie gesagt kein alleiniges Problem der Gesetzgebung. Gerade im Fall von DR3 gibt es keinen rechtlichen Grund für den Regionlock. Das ist alleine die Sache von valve


----------



## Taiwez (4. August 2014)

Ich verstehe den ganzen Vorgang immer noch nicht, was genau erhofft sich Valve denn jetzt davon? Ich sehe einfach den Vorteil nicht, den diese Aktion hier bringen soll


----------



## USA911 (4. August 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das Werbeverbot und der gezwungene Verkauf unter der Ladentheke gehören abgeschafft, Zigaretten und Alkohol werden auch überall offen beworben und verkauft, obwohl sie nicht für Minderjährige sind.
> 
> Wenn das weg ist, werden auch die Publisher und Steam freier agieren, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.



Das ändert sich aber genau in die andere Richtung! Bis auf eine Handvoll Länder darf im Rest der EU nicht mehr für Tabak geworben werden. Eu geht auch in Richtung Alkohol-Werbeverbot (siehe Werbespots, wo Brauereien mit Alkfrei werben. Das machen sie nicht weil die Spaßfreie Blörre so lecker ist und so viel verkauft wird)

Ser Grund ist, warum nichts passiert, weil die politik einfach keinen Gewinn daraus hätte was zu ändern, warum dann Energie worein stecken, wenn man bei anderen Sachen noch Kasse machen kann.

Es ist aber auch eine Sauerei. Steam, Origin, etc... wie sie alle heißen, wollen die Spieler Rund um die Welt mehr vernetzen und interagieren lassen, aber dann trotzdem Ländercodes, etc... verwenden, damit der Spieler ja nicht von der Vernetzung profitieren kann!


----------



## USA911 (4. August 2014)

Und Änderungen werden von der Politik, was Computer, Spiele, Sport, etc... betrifft, wenn nur vor Wahlen angesprochen und "angedacht" um die junge Generation an die Urne zu bekommen!


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Und Änderungen werden von der Politik, was Computer, Spiele, Sport, etc... betrifft, wenn nur vor Wahlen angesprochen und "angedacht" um die junge Generation an die Urne zu bekommen!



heute haste aber auch den Anti-Tag
Nur so, erster mal informieren und nachdenken bevor man irgendwelche behauptungen in den Raum stellt:
1. ist eher gegenteiliges der Fall und die Stammtischparteien versuchen mit Angst Stimmen zu fangen, wie div. Trolle über die Europaangst über die miese Informationspolitik der Priv. "Nachrichten"
2. ist die USK eh so locker geworden wodurch die ganzen Pegiverfächter irgendwie ziemlich hintendran wirken


----------



## USA911 (4. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> heute haste aber auch den Anti-Tag
> Nur so, erster mal informieren und nachdenken bevor man irgendwelche behauptungen in den Raum stellt:
> 1. ist eher gegenteiliges der Fall und die Stammtischparteien versuchen mit Angst Stimmen zu fangen, wie div. Trolle über die Europaangst über die miese Informationspolitik der Priv. "Nachrichten"
> 2. ist die USK eh so locker geworden wodurch die ganzen Pegiverfächter irgendwie ziemlich hintendran wirken



Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, was ich in Zukunft in der Schule umsetzen darf und mit was für einer Begründung dies das Kultusministerium in Hessen verabschiedet hat, dann auf jeden Fall.

Ist aber auch einiges wahres dran. Es ist nunmal so das es im Gegensatz zu anderen Themen, dies in der Politik sehr am Rande betrachtet und behandelt wird. Es gibt halt einfach wichtigere Themen. Und es ist auch Fakt, das oft die Themen vor einer Wahl angesprochen werden, die der Wahl zuträglich sind. Macht jeder, würde jeder machen. Hinzu kommt, das ständig nach jeder Legislaturperiode eines Kanzlers, sich die Ministerien ändern und hier und da was zusammen gelegt wird, um resourcen auf ander Abteilungen zu verteilen, da ist es dann auch schwerer nachzuvollziehen, wann welches Ministerium was er-/ausarbeitet. 

Urteil über die USK, FSK etc. sollte das nicht sein. Bin recht zufrieden, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, das ich bei der einen oder anderen Einstufung anders beurteilt hätte, aber das ist nun mal "künstlerische Freiheit"


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. August 2014)

"Ich find Steam trotzdem doll, weil da bekomm ich Patches automatisch"
- Ein Steam-Zombie


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. August 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, was ich in Zukunft in der Schule umsetzen darf und mit was für einer Begründung dies das Kultusministerium in Hessen verabschiedet hat, dann auf jeden Fall.


Da würde mich doch mal interessieren was ihr für Vorgaben habt. Hier in BW ist zwar Jugendschutz natürlich auch im Schulgesetz verankert, aber konkrete Vorgaben für meinen Unterricht habe ich nicht. Schon gleich gar nicht was Spiele usw. betrifft. In unseren Bildungsplänen ist halt von Medienerziehung die Rede, aber Games kommen da gar nicht vor. Das zielt eher auf Social Media und Internet allgemein ab.


----------



## golani79 (4. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Es ist wie gesagt kein alleiniges Problem der Gesetzgebung. Gerade im Fall von DR3 gibt es keinen rechtlichen Grund für den Regionlock. Das ist alleine die Sache von valve



Valve setzt den doch lediglich durch - die Initiative für einen Regionlock geht doch vom Publisher aus --> siehe WTNO wo Bethesda den Regionlock im Nachhinein für AT und CH aufgehoben hat.
Oder täusche ich mich hier?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Valve setzt den doch lediglich durch - die Initiative für einen Regionlock geht doch vom Publisher aus --> siehe WTNO wo Bethesda den Regionlock im Nachhinein für AT und CH aufgehoben hat.
> Oder täusche ich mich hier?



Kann gut sein, dass das vom Publisher aus kommt. 

Wobei WTNO ja auch ein anderer Fall ist als DR3, gerade wegen den Hakenkreuzen.


----------



## USA911 (4. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Da würde mich doch mal interessieren was ihr für Vorgaben habt. Hier in BW ist zwar Jugendschutz natürlich auch im Schulgesetz verankert, aber konkrete Vorgaben für meinen Unterricht habe ich nicht. Schon gleich gar nicht was Spiele usw. betrifft. In unseren Bildungsplänen ist halt von Medienerziehung die Rede, aber Games kommen da gar nicht vor. Das zielt eher auf Social Media und Internet allgemein ab.



Das Verbot für Soziale Medien Nutzung für Untericht, etc... (Ist so allgemein gefasst, das auch das Chatten über Unterrichtsinhalt, Hausaufgaben mit einem Schüler verboten ist). Sollte darauf abziehlen, das diese Plattformen nicht zur Hausaufgaben, Material übermittlung, etc. genutzt werden, wie StudIP in den Unis. Ebenso das ich anscheinend bald eine 5,6 Klasse zusammen gefasst Unterichten darf als Projekt, wie es in den Grundschulen schon gemacht wird. Dieser schmarrn von Wegen Schüler lernen von Schüler. (Funktioniert nur, wenn alle Schüler die gleichen Vorraussetzungen haben, aber nicht bei der Größe der Leistungsschwankungen in einer Klasse alleine).

Oder auch den Schmarrn, den man sich anhören kann, weil man als Lehrer BF3 oder andere Gewaltspiele spielt und das auch paar Schüler wissen. Aber das darf ein Lehrer ja nicht, weil es ja nen schlechten Einfluss auf die Schüler haben könnte... (ja war wirklich mal ein thema bei einer Konferenz  War spaßig der Diskussion beizuwohnen^^


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> "Ich find Steam trotzdem doll, weil da bekomm ich Patches automatisch"
> - Ein Steam-Zombie


Was man für sich persönlich als  No-Go Grenze deklariert, muß jeder für sich selbst wissen. Man kann jedenfalls problemlos etwas gut finden, auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist (Schliesslich ist *nichts *im Leben perfekt). 

Zudem ist das Problem mit indizierten/verhakenkreuzten und ähnlichen Spielen ja nicht auf Steam beschränkt und die Ursache ebenfalls nicht bei Steam/Valve zu suchen, sondern in der hiesigen Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. August 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das Verbot für Soziale Medien Nutzung für Untericht, etc... (Ist so allgemein gefasst, das auch das Chatten über Unterrichtsinhalt, Hausaufgaben mit einem Schüler verboten ist). Sollte darauf abziehlen, das diese Plattformen nicht zur Hausaufgaben, Material übermittlung, etc. genutzt werden, wie StudIP in den Unis. Ebenso das ich anscheinend bald eine 5,6 Klasse zusammen gefasst Unterichten darf als Projekt, wie es in den Grundschulen schon gemacht wird. Dieser schmarrn von Wegen Schüler lernen von Schüler. (Funktioniert nur, wenn alle Schüler die gleichen Vorraussetzungen haben, aber nicht bei der Größe der Leistungsschwankungen in einer Klasse alleine).
> 
> Oder auch den Schmarrn, den man sich anhören kann, weil man als Lehrer BF3 oder andere Gewaltspiele spielt und das auch paar Schüler wissen. Aber das darf ein Lehrer ja nicht, weil es ja nen schlechten Einfluss auf die Schüler haben könnte... (ja war wirklich mal ein thema bei einer Konferenz  War spaßig der Diskussion beizuwohnen^^



ohje. das sind dann solche Konferenzen wo ich meinen Mund nicht halten kann  
Bei meinen letzten 10ern wussten alle, das ich in meiner Freizeit spiele - Probleme gab das nie. Bei uns läuft nur ständig die Diskussion um die Nutzung von Smartphones in der Schule - in den Pausen wie im Unterricht. Da habe ich auch schon wüste Diskussionen im Lehrerzimmer und in Konferenzen erlebt. Also ganz weit hergeholt ist das Thema auch hier nicht, nur im Zusammenhang mit Spielen hab ich noch nix gesehen und gehört, was mich in meiner Arbeit beeinflussen würde.

@Worrel: Mit dem Regionlock bei DR3 ist das durchaus ne Sache von Steam. Bei Wolfenstein kann ich noch argumentieren, dass hier Gesetze gebrochen werden mit der Darstellung von Hakenkreuzen. Bei DR3 und der Gewalt fällt das einfach unter den Jugendschutz. Selbst Spiele auf der B-Liste kann und darf ich als Volljähriger ja nach wie vor zum Privatgebrauch importieren und nutzen. Erst wenn da aus Strafrechtlichen Gründen ne Beschlagnahmung vorliegt, dann nicht mehr. Und das passiert wegen Gewalt in Spielen und Filmen eigentlich so gut wie nie.


----------



## Krushak85 (4. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann startet das Spiel aber afaik nicht. Es sei denn Steam ist offline. Und was geschieht, wenn Steam online ist ist die nächste Frage. Bei Wolfenstein kanns eine Cut-Version aus der Uncut machen. Aber was geschieht mit einem Spiel wo es eine Prohibition gibt und kein deutsches Pendant ? Keine Ahnung.



Habe die PEGI-Version von Sleeping-Dogs und Steam hat das raus keine Cut-Version gemacht.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Bei Wolfenstein kann ich noch argumentieren, dass hier Gesetze gebrochen werden mit der Darstellung von Hakenkreuzen. Bei DR3 und der Gewalt fällt das einfach unter den Jugendschutz.


Der Jugendschutz ist auch Bestandteil eines Gesetzes.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Jugendschutz ist auch Bestandteil eines Gesetzes.


Aber nicht des Strafgesetzbuches


----------



## Grandchamp (4. August 2014)

harrrrr


----------



## DerBloP (4. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, habe auch keine Lust mir 45 comments zu geben, hoffe mir sei verziehen. Aber wann kommt endlich eine Alterverifizierung für Steam, dann würde es solche Probleme nicht geben....


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2014)

Ich bin letztendlich mal gespannt, wie es sein wird. Das letzte Mortal Kombat beispielsweise hatte ich mir im Humble Store gekauft, dann mit einer US IP-Adresse in Steam aktiviert und konnte es dann problemlos spielen, auch wenn ich mit Steam online war.
Wenn's so bei Dead Rising 3 auch sein sollte, dann würde ich mir irgendwo einen Key kaufen und das dann auch so aktivieren. Mal abwarten.


----------



## UnserVater (5. August 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ach, wenn es genauso ist wie bei Wolfenstein, dann kann man es ganz einfach umgehen, ohne dabei bei jedem Start eine VPN aktivieren zu müssen.Ich sag nur Accountverknüpfung...


Könntest du das bitte näher erläutern? Ich habe da eigentlich auch eine ganz blöde Idee: Was ist, wenn man Steam in den Offlinemodus verfrachtet und DANN das Spiel startet? Oder eher das Internet Kabel zieht, ohne IP keine Blockade, oder? Brauch man da wirklich einen Proxy? Das läuft doch bestimmt auf Systemebene, also die IP Abfrage, kann man da in Windows notfalls nicht irgendwie tricksen? Sodass Steam eine andere IP sieht, VPN's / Proxys sind mir viel zu unsicher und heikel.Oder checkt Steam die IP auf Serverebene, also das dies Online abläuft? Auf Systemebene gäbe es da doch bestimmt Tricks *ohne* ein VPN zu spielen.


----------



## Lupina (5. August 2014)

Ich finde das so lächerlich und dreist von Capcom, erst das Spiel schön verkaufen auf Steam, ohne Einschränkungen und Geolock, dann fein im offiziellen Steam Forum erzählen es gäbe kein Geolock oder IP Lock für Deutschland. Allein deshalb haben sich das Spiel viele in Deutschland Giften lassen auf Steam und nun bekommt es doch einen Geolock der absolut nicht rechtens ist. Wenn das DE Gesetz gegen sowas wäre, dann auch für Konsolenspiele. Denn das Gesetz schreibt nicht PC böse und Konsole GUT!! Für mich ist das die selbe verarschung wie schon von bethesda. Mit Konsolenspielen lässt sich halt eben doch mehr Geld machen als mit Computerspielen. Gut für Capcom aber die Roten Zahlen werden sie so nicht wegbekommen, sowas gehört nur noch bojkotiert! Und für mich das wohl letzte legal gekaufte Capcom spiel bei dem ich mein geld aus dem Fenster geworfen habe!!! Denn vermutlich wird keiner der User sein geld zurück erhalten, und rechtlich im Nachhinein etwas ändern ist genauso Gesetzwiedrig. Besorgt euch mal bessere Anwälte! Ihr scheint ja alle nur vollpfosten zu haben!


----------



## Lupina (5. August 2014)

@*UnserVater* 


Das geht nicht. Steam in den Offline Modus tun ändert daran nichts, was zählt ist die letzte IP die du hattest als du mit Steam Online warst, wenn du also offline zocken willst musst du vorher Steam eine falsche IP vorspielen und darfst erst dann wieder in den online Modus schalten, wenn du es nicht mehr zocken willst. Sobald du nämlich wieder mit der DE IP On gehst ist das Spiel nicht mehr spielbar. Das selbe war schon bei Wolfenstein, ohne VPN keine Chance und die Nutzung von VPN kann zum Bann führen da dies laut Steam TOS verboten ist. Im übrigen kannst du im Offline Modus kein Coop Spielen, was für viele ein wichtiger Punkt ist bei DR.


----------



## UnserVater (5. August 2014)

Aber Steam muss meine letzte IP ja auf Systemebene irgendwo speichern, oder? Ansonsten würde Steam ja selbst im Offlinemodus nicht erkennen, dass ich mich in Deutschland befinde. Irgendwo muss das Steam das dann also auf dem System speichern, das kann man doch bestimmt bearbeiten diese Datei, wo und was auch immer diese ist?!


----------



## UnserVater (6. August 2014)

Capcom hat gestern Abend diese Blockade entfernt Leute! Es ist jetzt möglich, Dead Rising 3 in Deutschland ganz normal zu spielen! Solltet ihr vielleicht mal über den Newskanal bringen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2014)

Wenn das stimmt, das wäre klasse. Dann hat das Gemeckere ja diesmal wirklich etwas gebracht


----------



## UnserVater (6. August 2014)

Auf Steamdb.info wurde der "Kannst es nicht in Deutschland ausführen" Tag entfernt, gestern um 17 Uhr.


----------



## Briareos (6. August 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, habe auch keine Lust mir 45 comments zu geben, hoffe mir sei verziehen.


Computer sagt: NEIN ... Du pöser Pursche!




DerBloP schrieb:


> I Aber wann kommt endlich eine Alterverifizierung für Steam, dann würde es solche Probleme nicht geben....


Wenn das endlich mal kommt können die dann auch gleich noch bei Amazon vorbei gehen und denen zeigen wie man sowas macht.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (17. August 2014)

Da hilft nur in  Österreich kaufen


----------



## heinz79 (6. September 2014)

Ich habe mir Dead Rising 3 bei Gameware bestellt. Das Spiel lässt sich nur über VPN aktivieren. Dank der guten Anleitung bei GW war die Aktivierung somit kein Problem.


----------

